# EPDM subcontractors wanted



## peacefully777 (Nov 14, 2014)

We have two EPDM projects under contract that are scheduled to begin next month. One is 85 sq. in Pittsburgh and one is 126 sq in Columbus. Both pay well. They are removal of existing and install of new membrane and ISO. Crane, dumpsters and debris chute will be provided. The crews would need there own hand tools. 

Draws will be given as needed. If you or anyone you know is interested please reach out to me. 

Best wishes,
Shane


----------



## peacefully777 (Nov 14, 2014)

Also materials may be provided if need be.


----------



## peacefully777 (Nov 14, 2014)

Pays 350 sq. Labor only


----------



## reroofing (Nov 10, 2015)

did you get someone Peacefully?


----------



## peacefully777 (Nov 14, 2014)

For that project we did reroofing, but we have other projects coming up of your interested in bidding them.


----------



## reroofing (Nov 10, 2015)

Not enough money working as a sub. 95% of my work is private negotiated work direct with Owner. I do know some subs in those areas thats why I inquired. Good Luck!


----------

